# Newcastle wipers are huge this year!



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

The wipers out at newcastle had a good winter, and it shows.... We caught them casting double striped kazoo spinners, a new lure i've been tinkering with.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish!
Looks like your new lure is a good one.
Now if Willard will only be able to grow Wiper that big.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks fishy,


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

No way that is Newcastle. Newcastle is out in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm... must have mislabeled those images on photobucket??? No way those are stripers right?!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee13 ... per2-1.jpg

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee13 ... ipers3.jpg


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Lake Mohave or Mead maybe?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

haha Nice Chris. Those are some big Stipers man. Now I wanna see this spinner. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Lake Mohave or Mead maybe?


Yeah...I'm thinking Lake Mead area...on the river. ..


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Newcastle?...... I guess Willow beach got a name change. 8) 

Solid work on the stripers.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry, i lied they're whites from UL :mrgreen:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Christopher30 said:


> Sorry, i lied they're whites from UL :mrgreen:


Funny guy hey -Ov-


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish Christopher, thanks for sharing :mrgreen: 

I'm with Nor-tah, I wanna see the spinner


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Why bother, he will just feed you another one....... :roll:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

He caught them on these lures with a barbie pole :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow Plotty you just gave me an idea............."Sorry about all the different kinds of beer on the grocery list honey, but I need the tops for fishing lures" :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Wow Plotty you just gave me an idea............."Sorry about all the different kinds of beer on the grocery list honey, but I need the tops for fishing lures" :lol:


His son is already doing it... if you drink beer, its a good way to get creative. In fact, when I saw the BLL lure, I thought it was the one BTK sent me. can't wait to use it!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey RR that is the one that BTK sent you.......................... And yes BTK has been making those and catching fish on them...........LOL


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I love Kazoo Spinners....









They work really good for Monster Browns and Tiger Muskey in UL...The water is murkey so the noise gets there attention..
Good Job Chris. You sure know how to Slay them big boys


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice fish! Thanks for the pictures.


----------

